# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Окружающих не устраивают наши методы воспитания ребенка

## Олег Рассиев

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
У нас вопрос, помогите, пожалуйста.
Мы воспитываем дочь ( ей сейчас 4,5 года), при этом пытаясь использовать методы, изложенные в вайшнавских лекциях. Эти методы во многом отличаются от принятых в окружающем обществе, в частности, подвергаются резкой критике со стороны родственников. Они донесли на нас в социальные службы города, и эти службы требуют привести ребенка на медико-педагогическую комиссию. Мы считаем, что ребенок здоров, и хотя мы понимаем, что не обладаем квалификацией в данном вопросе, мы также пришли к выводу, что наши врачи и педагоги, в т.ч. те, что, по-видимому, будут составлять комиссию, тоже не обладают достаточной квалификацией. Результаты комиссии могут повлиять на будущее ребенка. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как лучше защитить ребенка : подчиняясь системе или сопротивляясь ей?
Спасибо.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
> У нас вопрос, помогите, пожалуйста.
> Мы воспитываем дочь ( ей сейчас 4,5 года), при этом пытаясь использовать методы, изложенные в вайшнавских лекциях. Эти методы во многом отличаются от принятых в окружающем обществе, в частности, подвергаются резкой критике со стороны родственников. Они донесли на нас в социальные службы города, и эти службы требуют привести ребенка на медико-педагогическую комиссию. Мы считаем, что ребенок здоров, и хотя мы понимаем, что не обладаем квалификацией в данном вопросе, мы также пришли к выводу, что наши врачи и педагоги, в т.ч. те, что, по-видимому, будут составлять комиссию, тоже не обладают достаточной квалификацией. Результаты комиссии могут повлиять на будущее ребенка. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как лучше защитить ребенка : подчиняясь системе или сопротивляясь ей?
> Спасибо.


Я не знаю глубоко вашей ситуации, поэтому могу дать только общий ответ. Насколько я знаю, в таком возрасте ребёнок регулярно наблюдается у педиатра, у него должна быть медицинская карта и сданы анализы. Мне кажется, это важно и соответствует здравому смыслу. Конечно, могут быть предвзятые врачи, но ничего не мешает сменить их. В данном случае, вам стоит пройти комиссию. Если ребёнок здоров, как вы говорите, то проблем с комиссией быть не должно. Да, иногда врачи могут не обладать высокой квалификации. Однако следует признать, что часто "вайшнавские лекторы! также не обладают достаточной медицинской или педагогической квалификации, хоть и говорят на эти темы. Шрила Прабхупада не был против современной медицины, он пользовался услугами врачей.

----------


## Олег Рассиев

Спасибо. Согласны с общим ответом. (За исключением утверждения, что врача всегда можно сменить: в больших городах может и можно, но не в захолустном поселке городского типа). Будем думать, насколько общий ответ применим к нашей конкретной ситуации, так как объяснить всю ситуацию по интернету не получится. И молиться Кришне.
Карта и анализы у нас есть, конечно.

----------


## Олег Рассиев

Еще вопрос, связанный с предыдущим. Мы слышали в какой-то лекции, (не помним лектора и название, но возможно Александра Хакимова), что сильные стрессы в младенчестве оказывают такое влияние на ребенка, что он поздно начинает говорить. Возможно, вы сможете подсказать, где мы это слышали? И что вы сами думаете по поводу этой информации?
Спасибо.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Еще вопрос, связанный с предыдущим. Мы слышали в какой-то лекции, (не помним лектора и название, но возможно Александра Хакимова), что сильные стрессы в младенчестве оказывают такое влияние на ребенка, что он поздно начинает говорить. Возможно, вы сможете подсказать, где мы это слышали? И что вы сами думаете по поводу этой информации?
> Спасибо.


Я не знаю, где вы могли такое слышать. Конечно, стресс в детстве может вызывать задержки с появлением речи. Но это не единственная возможна причина. Может быть задержка психического развития или аутизм. Могут быть органические поражения мозга. Без наблюдения врача здесь не обойтись. Конечно, я не хочу вас пугать. Но нельзя диагностировать ребёнка основываясь на словах лектора, который, возможно, не имеет базового медицинского образования. Диагноз ставит специалист, основываясь на исследованиях и анамнезе.

В норме, в три года ребёнок начинает разговаривать. Конечно, если этого не произошло, то это ещё не повод говорить о серьёзном диагнозе. Должны быть и другие признаки. Но это точно указывает на важность общения с хорошим педиатром.

Ещё один очень важный момент. Слова, которые вы могли слышать в лекции, являются мнением лектора и ни в коем случае не должны заменять профессиональный подход.

----------


## Олег Рассиев

Недостаток хороших педиатров -главная проблема в этой ситуации. 
Спасибо! Примите наши поклоны!

----------

